# shark pro spindle



## copperhead4321 (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a shark pro and would like to have a different router maybe a spindle to engrave granite and use a spring loaded engraving tool and was wondering if any shark owners out there have done this? I need a spindle that will go down to 3k rpms and the colt only goes down to 16k I believe. any ideas would be appreciated.


----------

